# DSLR Basics



## astroutkarsh (Aug 17, 2011)

DSLR basics with examples.
Canon DSLRs and Lenses 101 - Canon Digital Photography Forums
Though it is for Canon, but applies to any DSLRs.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 17, 2011)

hummm nice tutorial...thanks for sharing


----------

